# Spike Down On Saturday



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Sterling's shot was a tad bit high and back but he got both lungs and the deer didn't go far.

Shuttle T-Lock broadheads, Carbon Express arrows, Jackrabbit release, Black Ice bow.

Shot was 12 yards lol...note the spike doesn't move until the arrow is already in it.

TH


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats on the spike. All's well that ends well...but that shot was high enough to have a bad ending...very glad you recovered your deer. Thumbs up!


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Cool video! Meat in the freezer.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Tell him good job and not bad on the video either.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Trouthunter! I keep spooking deer and not shooting deer...hopefully i can switch things around and have something to post soon.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yea Chunky he knew he messed up; he had to compensate for his jacket and shot high, but yea all's well that ends well; got both lungs. A little higher and he'd have spined it...hopefully. 30 yards and he was piled up and DRT.

Danny I didn't see a thing on Saturday and the mosquitos were horrible down near the river bottom. I might have seen a doe wearing a thermacell around her neck though, not sure.

You leave the blind you're giving away blood LOL! 

Lungbuster hope things turn around soon.

Thanks for the comments.

TH


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Sweet video!!! You can see it clearly he jumped the string about 2 inches. Congrats !!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

LOL,Here's what ya'll need down there.
http://www.bugtamer.com/how.html


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Congrats to the boy!! High shot or not, he's got 1 more deer than I do this year.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Awesome vid. man, congrat's to your boy.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Enjoyed watching - thanks for sharing - congrats to you both.


----------

